# International school - British vs. American



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

So we had a chance to visit both the British International School in Castelldefels and the American International School in Esplugues de Llobregat/Barcelona last month. Both are good schools and we can't seem to decide which one to go with. 

We live in the US and are more familiar with the US school system. When we met with the staff at the American school, they were more jovial and open just like most Americans we encounter here. There is a certain comfort in the fact that most staff at the American school are from North America and the language/culture barrier is minimum. The curriculum seems to follow pretty closely with the American system we experience here. From the information we got, most students from the American school went on to attend American universities. However, we are aware that American students are lagging behind in math and science; we don't want to move to a new country to then hang on to the same old things and the same old ways.

The British school seems to have a good mix of staff from Spain and other European countries. We don't know anything about European education and curriculum but have lots of trust in the system. There are certainly more unknown here for us. Most students go on to attend universities in Europe. 

Has anyone been in the same situation? How did you choose which education system to send your children to? Does it boil down to the higher education system (university) one wants to send their child to and hence one should choose the lower school system that corresponds to that? (The problem with this is that we don't even know which higher school system we will want our son to attend and then our son may choose the opposite of what we think is "good" for him.) 

Right now, job location and other things are considered non-factor.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I think the American International School does the International Baccalaureate diploma programme. The International Baccalaureate is a program that is recognised and respected internationally (universities in the US, Europe and elsewhere should accept it for entrance) and could be a good option.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Why have you disregarded a Spanish state school?

Qualifications gained at a Spanish state school are accepted almost everywhere for entrance to University.

For example, my son investigated taking bachi here in Spain but going to university in England - no problem at all.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I have friends whose kids have attended the American School, and have found it excellent academically, and also socially. Two graduates are now attending Wellesley, and Smith Colleges in the US, and finding that they are prepared.
I think one reason for an International School is language. If children are not very young when introduced to school in a foreign language they will struggle, and perhaps fall behind. I also suspect that the American School will be more competent at preparing students for the SAT tests that are mandatory for entrance to an American University.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

It depends on the ages of you children, how academic they are, what curriculums / exams the schools are offering & what your future plans are.

The IB diploma is very academically challenging and certainly not for everyone. I would verify any school that ran this programme also offered an alternative.

My daughter did well in her IGCSEs (International School in South Korea) but I know the IB diploma would not have suited her, & she is not alone.

That school offered no viable alternative and as my daughter likes the idea of going to University in the UK we opted to move somewhere she could do A levels ie. Spain.

I personally have a real soft spot for the 'American System.' My son was let down very badly by his International School (also in Asia) so, despite being Brits!, we moved him to the American School. The staff were more caring and the curriculum tangible. He came on in leaps and bounds and I certainly didn't find the maths or science behind, quite the opposite.

Check that the British School follows the British National Curriculum & not one of the airy fairy 'International programmes' peddled by Cambridge etc! I have a particular dislike for the PYP & MYP. These would be the opposite of a tangible curriculum!

Its a tough one. Been there, done that (still doing that!) & worn the tshirt!

Best of luck.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Why have you disregarded a Spanish state school?


Our son will be five for the next school year when we move and his "Buenos dias" and "Holla" is not going to cut it for him. We hope this will help him transition better. Both British and American schools though teach in English as the primary language, they also teach the kids Spanish and Catalan. We are certainly open to a Spanish state school when he becomes fluent in Spanish. I guess it is a fear that our son may be bullied because he does not (yet) speak the language really drives us away from the Spanish state school for now. It may have something to do with the American culture that bullying has become such a prevalent thing that it is so ingrained in our thinking.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Why have you disregarded a Spanish state school?
> 
> Qualifications gained at a Spanish state school are accepted almost everywhere for entrance to University.
> 
> For example, my son investigated taking bachi here in Spain but going to university in England - no problem at all.


yep - same as my daughter

in fact she's considering uni in the US still, though I think she'll stay in Spain


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

angil said:


> It depends on the ages of you children, how academic they are, what curriculums / exams the schools are offering & what your future plans are.
> 
> The IB diploma is very academically challenging and certainly not for everyone. I would verify any school that ran this programme also offered an alternative.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your post. Here I myself can get an education What is PYP and MYP? Primary Years Program and Middle Years Program? The British school does seem to follow or associate with Cambridge. Without knowing much, we thought it was a good thing?

I think it is not just the education system (British vs. American) but also the school itself that most parent have to wrestle with. There are other international schools in the Barcelona area but we chose to focus on these two. Our son will be five by the next school year when we move. We do have time to change the course if whatever we choose now won't work for him. But we do want to make the best decision possible now. He has been going to schools in the States that follow Montessori curriculum. Not sure how big Monstessori curriculum is in Europe. The coordinator at the American school said that they focus on the child and his/her readiness to advance. I asked him if the school follows Montesorri curriculum. He said not exactly because the program at his school is more structured (I do agree that Montessori curriculum is a bit too "loose".)

Anyone who knows this better, please correct me if I am wrong. It seems American degrees are more widely accepted around the globe? If so, it is another factor to consider.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kimuyen said:


> Our son will be five for the next school year when we move and his "Buenos dias" and "Holla" is not going to cut it for him. We hope this will help him transition better. Both British and American schools though teach in English as the primary language, they also teach the kids Spanish and Catalan. We are certainly open to a Spanish state school when he becomes fluent in Spanish. I guess it is a fear that our son may be bullied because he does not (yet) speak the language really drives us away from the Spanish state school for now. It may have something to do with the American culture that bullying has become such a prevalent thing that it is so ingrained in our thinking.


I guess it depends how long you intend to stay & how much of a 'transition' you want him to make

I know many children who have been through the International school system, & while they do learn Spanish & Valenciano here, a huge number fail the exams (IGCSE in the UK system) at age 16 - for some reason a lot of them don't even do as well as those who don't live in Spain :confused2:

at the age of 5 he would pick the language up in a heartbeat - & going to an International school won't mean he's less likely to be bullied - bullying happens in all schools - & bullies will always find a 'reason' where they want to

I'm not saying that he will be bullied - just that it's not likely to make any difference

my children were 5 & 8 when they started in Spanish school - they're doing just fine at 14 & 17


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

kimuyen said:


> ...
> He has been going to schools in the States that follow Montessori curriculum. Not sure how big Monstessori curriculum is in Europe. The coordinator at the American school said that they focus on the child and his/her readiness to advance. I asked him if the school follows Montesorri curriculum. He said not exactly because the program at his school is more structured (I do agree that Montessori curriculum is a bit too "loose".)
> 
> Anyone who knows this better, please correct me if I am wrong. It seems American degrees are more widely accepted around the globe? If so, it is another factor to consider.


I have it on good authority that most British Montessori schools in Madrid at least do not use the Montessori method - they just use the name. It might well be the case in Barcelona as well. The turnover of teachers at international schools can be high - getting hold of ones specialised in Montessori is difficult.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> at the age of 5 he would pick the language up in a heartbeat - & going to an International school won't mean he's less likely to be bullied - bullying happens in all schools - & bullies will always find a 'reason' where they want to
> ...
> my children were 5 & 8 when they started in Spanish school - they're doing just fine at 14 & 17


It would be nice if we know exactly where bully doesn't take place, wouldn't it? Yeah, I know (sigh!) it could happen anywhere and at any school. I also believe that the school has to take a stance and have policy against bullying. That is what we take into consideration when picking a school in the States. What is your school's policy against bullying? If they have none, we would not send our child there. There is no fool proof system but awareness is the first step and then do something about it. Gone was the day bullying was just a little teasing. Now it is a matter of safety and even life and death. It was encouraging that the British school had posters throughout against bullying.

It is also encouraging to hear that you children did well in Spanish state schools when they joined. We hope being able to express himself and communicate his needs initially will give our son the confidence to socialize and ask for the help he needs. That, or we will just have to speed up his study in martial arts


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kimuyen said:


> It would be nice if we know exactly where bully doesn't take place, wouldn't it? Yeah, I know (sigh!) it could happen anywhere and at any school. I also believe that the school has to take a stance and have policy against bullying. That is what we take into consideration when picking a school in the States. What is your school's policy against bullying? If they have none, we would not send our child there. There is no fool proof system but awareness is the first step and then do something about it. Gone was the day bullying was just a little teasing. Now it is a matter of safety and even life and death. It was encouraging that the British school had posters throughout against bullying.
> 
> It is also encouraging to hear that you children did well in Spanish state schools when they joined. We hope being able to express himself and communicate his needs initially will give our son the confidence to socialize and ask for the help he needs. That, or we will just have to speed up his study in martial arts


certainly both the primary & the secondary schools my girls have attended are VERY tough on bullies - & in fact you & your child can make a police report should you feel that it's serious - & the police will investigate/deal with it

I've seen TV campaigns against bullying too - things have changed a lot in the past 10 years that we've been here 

I'd agree that if a school has no anti-bullying policy - or denies that there is bullying - I'd steer clear


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Yep, Primary & Middle Years Programmes! The key word being programme "its a framework in which we can build a curriculum of our own or use the best of other curriculums." 
If you get a dedicated teacher / dedicated school / dedicated Principal this would be super taking all the best bits from other curriculums etc. What we experienced was the school taking the lowest common denominator and running with that!
In my opinion, a school (especially an International School) needs a strong established and recognised curriculum. With a dedicated staff to adhere to that curriculum. 
Whether that curriculum be American or British. There is very little in it! I can't comment at all on the Spanish curriculum. 
Your son is only 5. He will be fine wherever he goes for now. Believe me make the most of it things start to get very complicated very quickly when you are in the International school / expat life. 
If you don't like your choice of school you can always move him. & hand on my heart in the 6 International Schools my kids have attended there has been no bullying at all.


----------

